

Ask HN: Can you register a business without a permanent address? - citizens

If a US citizens traveled throughout the year, and didn't have a home or permanent address, how could they register a business?
======
nmcfarl
I believe most states allow the address of your registered agent, to be your
corporate address. And of course you can hire a registered agent, so I don't
think this is a major problem.

